# Newbie



## Karson. (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi!

My name is Karson and I'm 32 years old. I live in Texas with my husband and my two gorgeous Russian Blue Cats. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello!! 

Hope to see you around here.


----------

